# Omg look what i found! TIMOTHY AND MATILDA will have a stroke!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Peppermint horned frogs! :flrt:










they sell these and all kinds of cool morphs in japan!

check out the website!!

Samurai Japan Reptiles -Pacman Frog -

This phantom pacman is $3000 :gasp::gasp::gasp:!!!










They even sell special pacman food!

Watch the video its so funny YouTube - PacmanFood

They also sell handmade frog merchandise!









I love the pacman rubbing his belly! :flrt: 

Worldwide delivery!!

Samurai Japan Reptiles -Figurines No3 -

I want this but it's sold out 







:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The blue is awesome x 10000!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ah man. I went to Japan. I should've picked one up.
That pacman food looks hilarious. I wonder what's in it...


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

The food looks pretty cool. I mean if you can feed them on just that you can adjust how much you feed them as they get bigger.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

there is a shop i have been to hes got horned morphs NOT as stunning as the peppermint but cool none the less  Lots of ackers though!


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

iv not really thoight of owning amphibians but i want that one! x


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have never really liked this kind of frog...but there are a pair of red coloured ones in the amphib classifieds section and that blue one is the bomb!!!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Peppermint horned frogs! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Ouch!!!! ppshhh want to be there when they read your post :lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I WANT IT :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

befxxx said:


> iv not really thoight of owning amphibians but i want that one! x


Get out. Get out now.
I mean it.

(I don't)


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

saw the peppermint ones at Hamm last year, along with a few unusual colours very nice


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

the blue frog go green after awile :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

but are really nice frogs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just whatched the bid they got sum serious horned frogs i've gotta get myself to Hamm. I like the apricots, I'm
getting a sort of horned frogs tomorow well 3 leaf frogs Should be good ,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I WANT IT :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 *falls off of his chair in surprise....*:lol2:

@Jay: Megaphris, right? Dead jealous, here!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

What BEUTIFUl frogs! I love them so much! I also love the budgett frog sculpture thing Its so cute! Budgetts are brilliant.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

There lovely.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaargh thats proper funky!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> *falls off of his chair in surprise....*:lol2:
> 
> @Jay: Megaphris, right? Dead jealous, here!


Yeh mate got a pair earlier today there quality!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

That diet looks interesting...i think i will try get some to try


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

i recieved some of the pacman food yesterday. my horneds have accepted it straight away.i am planning on making this the bulk of there diet now after speaking to the manufacturers who have kept and bred horneds on it for 10years now, will keep updating on it.....


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan Bristow said:


> i recieved some of the pacman food yesterday. my horneds have accepted it straight away.i am planning on making this the bulk of there diet now after speaking to the manufacturers who have kept and bred horneds on it for 10years now, will keep updating on it.....


How are your frogs getting on with it? And how do you get them to take it or do they just eat anything you put in front of their faces?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

If ur bored manda have a look a threads started by dan bristow and look at his bullfrogs if that don't make u want one!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW very pretty I like


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> If ur bored manda have a look a threads started by dan bristow and look at his bullfrogs if that don't make u want one!


I'm always bored Jay!! Haha. Where abouts is this thread? I'm too stupid to find it myself.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't post links as im on myiphone myissus will be bk in a minute il post a link watch this space!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I can't post links as im on myiphone myissus will be bk in a minute il post a link watch this space!


I'm waitiiiing! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

im 99.9 perecent these were dans but he sold em now cant be botherd to find post on here so heres the utube clip by far the best frogs ive ever seen.

YouTube - Giant africa pixie frog frogs huge african bullfrogs


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

befxxx said:


> iv not really thoight of owning amphibians but i want that one! x





ipreferaflan said:


> Get out. Get out now.
> I mean it.
> 
> (I don't)



Lol what a silly thing to say in the 'phib section befxxx! I won't be long before a wee froglet hops its way into your heart! I came in the phib section a year ago and fell in love with all the little frogs but said I would never get one. Next a week my two little milk frogs are arriving!

On topic - mint pacman. Awesome!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> im 99.9 perecent these were dans but he sold em now cant be botherd to find post on here so heres the utube clip by far the best frogs ive ever seen.
> 
> YouTube - Giant africa pixie frog frogs huge african bullfrogs


Christ alive that huge one is HUGE! They're hilarious when their legs are flailing around everywhere, how they're not eating that little one I don't know!!! They are really cool though, but they're a bit scary and big for my liking!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

By far the best frogs in the world awesome!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

manda88 said:


> How are your frogs getting on with it? And how do you get them to take it or do they just eat anything you put in front of their faces?


 
Hi there. im getting on really well with it. they seem to really like it and are growing great on it.they just take it off tongs


----------



## lizard_man_sam (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow! They look really cool 
I want one! lol


----------



## welshdai (Apr 21, 2009)

what is that pacman food? anything closer to the uk for sale?
some pretty cool animals on that site, not just pacmans. 

Other than the usual locusts, mice, crics etc what do people find that pacmans like to eat?
cheers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Dan Bristow said:


> Hi there. im getting on really well with it. they seem to really like it and are growing great on it.they just take it off tongs



where did you get the pacman food and how much was it?

i looked at the website on the video and despite having an "english" button the website stayed in japanese  so i'm none the wiser about it


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

on a similar note, i just had a brainwave and gave it a try - i crushed up some fish food (flakes) into a fine powder and added a tiny bit of water and mixed it together and it formed a very similar consistency, i suspect it might work too... its high in protein, vegetable matter etc nice balanced diet! 

i don't have pacman frogs myself yet, but i would like to get some and if this sounds like a suitable alternative to live food then i'd definitely be up for giving it a try! 

another possible alternative would be to crush up aquatic turtle pellets and give them a try as well to see if they result in a similar consistency if you prefered the look of the ingredients in them for nutritional value

oh and i meant to add, you could easily add a little of the powdered supplements into the mix as well if you wanted to


----------



## welshdai (Apr 21, 2009)

I have emailed that company, but not heard anything back at all. (emailed on the weekend)
Do we know what that pacman food actually is?
The packets just look like some other food with the pacman label put over the top! 
The fish food, or pellets could be interesting. Hopefully i can get some of that food off them and find out what it is!


----------

